# Explosive new Billy Corgan interview



## tuneinrecords (Mar 28, 2012)

This conversation covers all sorts of ground from the music industry, media, social networking, hipsters, apathy, systems of control, current events and more. 

Youtube has been censoring how many people have watched this video. Just check out the number of views vs. the number of likes given. 

Either way, this is a great interview.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw the Infowars.com tag on that and kept on walkin'....


----------



## -42- (Mar 28, 2012)

Youtube isn't censoring views dude, that sort of like/views disparity happens all the time on newly uploaded videos, mostly because people click the like/dislike button before they've finished the video. No need to don our tinfoil hats just yet.


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Youtube has been censoring how many people have watched this video. Just check out the number of views vs. the number of likes given.


You mean the 16,378 views to 1,034 likes which is consistent with pretty much every other video on youtube? I admire your consistent devotion to the idea that everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Mar 28, 2012)

Haters gonna hate, but there's nothing tinfoil about this discussion here. It's a great interview regardless of your beliefs or delusions. 

Youtube has actually admitted themselves that they have censored video counts in the past.


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Haters gonna hate, but there's nothing tinfoil about this discussion here. It's a great interview regardless of your beliefs or delusions.
> 
> Youtube has actually admitted themselves that they have censored video counts in the past.
> https://organicnewsnet.wordpress.co...soring-view-count-on-biden-impeachment-video/



Edit: Why did you remove your link from the post? Sure, it's a blatant conspiracy website but still.

I watched about 15 minutes of the video before realizing that there was a substantial list of fairly objectionable things I would rather do before attempting to listen to Billy Corgan try to form a thought for an hour.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there a transcript available? Don't get me wrong, I love me some crazy Billy Corgan antics, but don't have that kind of time.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 28, 2012)

Necris said:


> Edit: Why did you remove your link from the post? Sure, it's a blatant conspiracy website but still.
> 
> I watched about 15 minutes of the video before realizing that there was a substantial list of fairly objectionable things I would rather do before attempting to listen to Billy Corgan try to form a thought for an hour.



This thought is the greatest one I'll ever know, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 28, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Is there a transcript available? Don't get me wrong, I love me some crazy Billy Corgan antics, but don't have that kind of time.



No transcript but I can sum it up for you... despite all his rage Billy is still just a rat in a cage.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually a pretty interesting interview. You don't see enough people talking about how people are now vs. how they used to be (e.g. people take photos with him instead of getting autographs, and the artist no longer has a place in morality discussions like they used to, protest activity is muted compared to the past).


----------



## Overtone (Mar 28, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I saw the Infowars.com tag on that and kept on walkin'....



From the video... "They create a false debate. You've got dumb artist vs. whacko guy who lives down here and thinks he knows what's going on. And that's the way they would marginalize."


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2012)

Overtone said:


> No transcript but I can sum it up for you... despite all his rage Billy is still just a rat in a cage.



I knewwwwww it!!!!


----------



## Explorer (Mar 28, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Is there a transcript available? Don't get me wrong, I love me some crazy Billy Corgan antics, but *don't have that kind of time.*



This sums up every thread I open where a fellow SS.org member earnestly urges that we invest more than 5 minutes in a vid. *laugh* I know that they don't have anything better to do with their time, but if this info is really consequential, I'm certain it will be available in some other form.

I suspect one would get more out of the three minutes needed to watch the following than the hour required for the original vid.

The Saga of Teen Grandpa - Snake 'N' Bacon - Adult Swim Video


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 28, 2012)

I know nothing of Billy Corgan or the Smashing Pumpkins so I can't speculate on the fact that it is that guy saying this stuff making it more important or shocking some how but I can say this: I didn't hear anything new or revolutionary or explosive. I've heard these arguments made quite often. I will never get that time back


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 29, 2012)

I enjoyed that video very much. Def not the typical Alex Jones fashion. I've been a fan of sp since they came out, but I never knew how intelligent Billy was outside of music. Big thanks for the share


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2012)

Explorer said:


> This sums up every thread I open where a fellow SS.org member earnestly urges that we invest more than 5 minutes in a vid. *laugh* I know that they don't have anything better to do with their time, but if this info is really consequential, I'm certain it will be available in some other form.



Harsh, bro. I was a few minutes away from going to work, where oddly I don't play around on the internet all day. I also hate interview videos. Geez.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Mar 29, 2012)

Alex Jones and a proper interview? The world is ending! Love me some Pumpkins! Actually, in the early 90s, the Pumpkins were the first band that ever made me say "this is my favorite band." My tastes have evolved somewhat since but I still love all that 90s alt stuff.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alex Jones is a... how do you kids say it... total epic fail?

He's just like Rush Limbaugh... but without the blatant racism, homophobia, and conservative ballwashing (typo, I meant brainwashing).

All we're left with is just the made up BS, lies, insanity, and chemtrails.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 29, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Alex Jones is a... how do you kids say it... total epic fail?
> 
> He's just like Rush Limbaugh... but without the blatant racism, homophobia, and conservative ballwashing (typo, I meant brainwashing).
> 
> All we're left with is just the made up BS, lies, insanity, and chemtrails.



But who shall inform the masses about the fluoride they put into juice cartons!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> Alex Jones and a proper interview? The world is ending! Love me some Pumpkins! Actually, in the early 90s, the Pumpkins were the first band that ever made me say "this is my favorite band." My tastes have evolved somewhat since but I still love all that 90s alt stuff.



Pumpkins are a sentimental favorite of mine, too. When I was a kid, I thought that Billy was a starry-eyed eccentric... now, perhaps thanks to the 'net and its limitless info, it just seems like he's nuts and not in a good way.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

Just wondering... what did he say that you think is so nuts?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2012)

Overtone said:


> Just wondering... what did he say that you think is so nuts?



I base it mostly on the megalomania and vicious propensity for criticizing former band members as evident in the autobiography he posted online awhile back. I'd rather see him as crazy than petty, bitter, or mean.

I really admire him as a musician and find him fascinating, though, but wish it was a more positive fascination.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 29, 2012)

For the record... I cant watch streaming/embeded vid at work... I was just criticizing Alex Jones. I have no opinion yet on Billy Corgan, but I do like his strat... (except why is that vol knob so close to the bridge pickup?!)


----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

I find that a little ironic because a good part of the interview was spent discussing this idea that the mentality nowadays is skewed towards dismissing people automatically because of who they are or where their views come from as opposed to dismissing their arguments because of the content of what they are actually saying. The conclusion they reach is that this is harmful because it prevents the discussion from ever really happening. Not to say that you guys don't have a point about Jones or the things Corgan has said previously. 

One thing that interested me about this topic in the interview is they agreed that right now the liberal left seems to be at it's worst for immediately lambasting anything that doesn't conform to the pre-established agenda. They talked about global warming and Kony and how basically anybody saying "Slow down... let's look at the details before we do anything" gets accused of being a terrible person.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 29, 2012)

Overtone said:


> One thing that interested me about this topic in the interview is they agreed that right now the liberal left seems to be at it's worst for immediately lambasting anything that doesn't conform to the pre-established agenda. They talked about global warming and Kony and how basically anybody saying "Slow down... let's look at the details before we do anything" gets accused of being a terrible person.



I see that more coming from the far right, especially Fox News, than the left. With global warming there is the science to back it up(Don't you dare say it doesn't exist) and the whole Kony 2012 thing was started by a couple of post-college douchebags(Invisible Children). Don't lump all liberals in with the Invisible Children douchebags.

Not trying to boast, but I believe I have rendered your argument invalid, at least for now.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 29, 2012)

"Don't you dare say it doesn't exist" is exactly the kind of thing they were talking about. And I didn't say the left was worse than the right... I said that I agree with them that the left is worse than the left has ever been in this regard. Also my hair is a bird.


----------



## Origin (Mar 29, 2012)

Billy was so great before he went crazy...sigh. Good things coming to end etc


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 29, 2012)

Trem said:


> At SS.org it's ok to say the most malicious things about some conservative ( not that they probably don't deserve it ) but go ahead and post something here about Ron Paul, or maybe something negative about Obama. You'll get a bunch of punks immediately call someone retarded, and then a moderator will come in, do the same thing and close the thread. This place is a bastion for censorship. "SS".org - Fits it perfectly. Stay in line follow the Sheep, or face getting "banned".
> 
> Luckily for the "Mods" they have little pillow biter cock boys like Zebov to "like" every post they make.
> 
> As soon as you get tools saying tinfoil hat or whatever, you know you are amongst the sheeple. Walk away, Fuck em.


 
You have to take into account that Sevenstring.org is first and foremost a *MUSIC FORUM* where a community discusses all things music, guitars, and all in relation to those topics. I mean, the last thing I'd want to talk about in a music forum let alone have remote interest, is politics and trying to enforce my political and religious opinion on others. Granted that the subforums are there as well, but it's still a music forum at the end of the day. 

As for the Billy Corgan interview.... it's just another Billy Corgan Interview.


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 29, 2012)

Trem:


----------



## Trem (Mar 29, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You have to take into account that Sevenstring.org is first and foremost a *MUSIC FORUM* where a community discusses all things music, guitars, and all in relation to those topics. I mean, the last thing I'd want to talk about in a music forum let alone have remote interest, is politics and trying to enforce my political and religious opinion on others. Granted that the subforums are there as well, but it's still a music forum at the end of the day.
> 
> As for the Billy Corgan interview.... it's just another Billy Corgan Interview.




Right. And as you said there is the political subforum. So don't visit it. 

As far as people "enforcing political and religious opinion on others", that is exactly what i'm talking about. No body is trying to enforce anything except for that of the "Status Quo" here by the way of censorship or just plain negativity towards any "other" opinion outside of their little box.

They shouldn't even have a political subforum then, it's more of a propaganda or hate subforum for the supposed "normal people" really.

If you are strong in your belief or what you think to be true, why feel threatened? How is someone going to take it away from you?
Why censor or attempt to ridicule.
Either have a conversation about it if you so desire, or leave it be. 
It does not threaten or harm you in any way.


----------



## Trem (Mar 29, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Trem:



Yes, i hate the ignorance and conformity abound in society right now. And it is somewhat touched on in this interview. Not a "explosive" interview by any means, but the things talked about came right to the surface as soon as Overtone posted his thread. Ironic.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 29, 2012)

This forum's pretty strictly moderated yeah, but that's just the way it works. There are far more appropriate forums to say whatever that will probably be more lenient


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't really see the conversation on this thread getting out of hand in either direction- don't know what Trem's problem was. I find it hard to believe that, in an era where opinions on hooded sweatshirts are politicized, people fail to see that a large portion of political discourse is pretty much offered for the sake of inciting discussion and arguments.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 30, 2012)

My goodness, that interviewer has the most annoying voice I've ever heard. 

I've always had respect for Billy, he's an intelligent guy. But damn, he can ramble a lot too.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 6, 2012)

ilyti said:


> My goodness, that interviewer has the most annoying voice I've ever heard.



It's all the toxins they put into juice cartons.

Messed up his voice.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 8, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> I didn't really see the conversation on this thread getting out of hand in either direction- don't know what Trem's problem was.



Trem is on the Public Ban List a few times for ruckus in the P&CE forum and for rep abuse. 

Often people view being denied the ability to attack others, whether publicly or anonymously, as censorship. 

I'm grateful for the perspective granted by the Ban List, incidentally.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 8, 2012)

Overtone said:


> "Don't you dare say it doesn't exist" is exactly the kind of thing they were talking about. And I didn't say the left was worse than the right... I said that I agree with them that the left is worse than the left has ever been in this regard. Also my hair is a bird.



I say that because the proof exists, anyone who denies it is just a dumbass and I hate people being dumbasses.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought Corgan was pretty level headed considering who his interviewer was. Lame he was like "dont take my money, i worked hard for that" Its a bit paranoid and unjustified.


----------

